# coroplast



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

For those of you that use the election signs for heads on your SS. did you use acetone to remove the paint from the coroplast? and if you did use acetone how long did you have to let the coroplast soak before the paint washed off? or could you just get away with painting over the lettering and have it not show up on the heads?


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Just buy your coroplast.. So what if it is an added cost of 10 cents per decoy...

I started by using seed signs by the time I dealt with different size signs and putting multiple coats on to cover up the letters and such I would have been way ahead of the game with just buying white coroplast in uniform size.

I can't even imagin how much money and time your going to spend with accetone to remove the color.

Just my thoughts on this subject...


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I have found that you end up spending more time and money on the coroplast if you try the signs. I would just buy the conversion kits from Jim for $1.25 a piece :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Re-painting election signs is a ton of work, and all the Crow decoys we made out of ours, the paint is chipping off even after doing 2 base coats and then spray paiting. Just get the color you need in 4'x8' sheets there only like $20


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Just get the color you need in 4'x8' sheets there only like $20


Where?

Seriously, if you know a place that cheap I wanna know, I need some.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > Just get the color you need in 4'x8' sheets there only like $20
> ...


Called everyone of my sign shops here about a month ago and the cheapiest was $20


----------



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

does anyone know if lowes or home depot would carry it
or any paticular sign shop


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

www.harborsales.com

use to buy a lot of coroplast from here when i made my own silhouettes! They use to have good deals and free shipping when you spent $50 or more!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

acetone is expensive as all of the solvents are now days. If you use it buy a good pair of solvent resistaint gloves, itis very toxic .


----------

